# Elio e le storie tese: il 7 maggio esce "L'Album Biango"



## Now i'm here (6 Aprile 2013)

Il 7 maggio uscirà il nuovo album di *Elio e Le Storie Tese*, successore di *Studentessi* datato 2008.

L'artwork monocromatico e il titolo ("*L'album biango*") rimandano chiaramente al celebre doppio album del 1968 dei *Beatles*.

E' la seconda volta che gli Elii citano un titolo famoso di un album di un'altra band, successe nel 2001 con la raccolta live *"Made in Japan", *preso pari pari dall'album live dei *Deep Purple*. 

Ancora non si conosce la tracklist del disco ma quasi sicuramente saranno presenti le 2 canzoni presentate a Sanremo: *Dannati forever e La canzone mononota*.


----------



## runner (9 Aprile 2013)

sono dei grandi!!

prossimamente li voglio andare a vedere dal vivo


----------



## Brain84 (11 Aprile 2013)

Oggi a radio DeeJay hanno passato "il complesso del primo maggio" il nuovo singolo..mi sono dovuto staccare dagli attrezzi in palestra per non ammazzarmi visto che stavo morendo dalle risate hahahah GENI E BASTA


----------



## Brain84 (12 Aprile 2013)

Non ho parole


----------



## Now i'm here (12 Aprile 2013)

se le premesse sono queste (compresa la canzone mononota) sono già 2 capolavori. 

il nuovo album promette bene.


----------



## Brain84 (13 Aprile 2013)

Mettici pure dannati forever che per me è spettacolare.
SOno andato a vederli in concerto qui a Mestre 1 mesetto fa, hanno fatto 6 inediti compresa il complesso del primo maggio, tutti fantastici!


----------



## Prinz (13 Aprile 2013)

Il concerto del Primo Maggio è gloriosissima


----------



## Now i'm here (13 Aprile 2013)

è piena zeppa di citazioni fra l'altro, come loro solito.  

ad ogni ascolto trovi agganci che ti rimandano ad altri artisti.


----------



## Angstgegner (1 Maggio 2013)

Guardate come hanno rappresentato i cassaintegrati! 
Sono dei geni, c'è poco da fare.
Tra l'altro sono ispiratissimi, 3 canzoni si conoscono del nuovo album e tra questa (la migliore) e le 2 di Sanremo sono tutte notevoli.
Credo proprio che prenderò l'album con queste premesse.


----------



## BB7 (1 Maggio 2013)

Non riesco a farmeli piacere poco da fare...


----------



## Now i'm here (1 Maggio 2013)

il video trasuda di comunismo.  

come stile assomiglia un pò a quello di dannati forever, molto belli entrambi.


----------



## Super_Lollo (2 Maggio 2013)

Sono andato sentirli mentre preparavano il disco .. EPICO... la canzone del 1° Maggio è un ******* capolavoro per le citazioni ... 

cmq anche il Tour del disco sarà pieno di pezzi old stile.. sentirete ...


----------



## prebozzio (2 Maggio 2013)

Ieri sera esibizione super al concerto del primo maggio


----------



## Super_Lollo (2 Maggio 2013)

ieri non c'era Rocco tanica


----------



## Super_Lollo (7 Maggio 2013)

Itunes download istantaneo... sto male <3 <3


----------



## Lollo7zar (8 Maggio 2013)

comprato oggi arriverà a giorni da amazon non vedo l'ora, e sono uno che non ha mai comprato cd originali

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Guardate come hanno rappresentato i cassaintegrati!
> Sono dei geni, c'è poco da fare.
> Tra l'altro sono ispiratissimi, 3 canzoni si conoscono del nuovo album e tra questa (la migliore) e le 2 di Sanremo sono tutte notevoli.
> Credo proprio che prenderò l'album con queste premesse.



ahahahah i 3 cassaintegrati sul comò guardate come sono disegnati


----------



## Now i'm here (29 Giugno 2013)

nuovo singolo 






sembra il cantante degli AC/DC


----------



## jaws (29 Giugno 2013)

Già cantata anche da Fiorello durante il suo spettacolo del lunedì sera


----------

